# 2-side PLL recognition program



## Zombiedude347 (Oct 2, 2015)

I had the idea today of writing a Java program to recognize all PLL cases using only 2 sides. I'm not sure how long it will take (as I have only written minecraft mods in java before). However, I know mostly how to make it. I will post updates when progress has been made. I plan on allowing custom color schemes.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Oct 2, 2015)

What is your goal?
Is this meant to help people learn 2-sided PLL recognition, or just to learn how to code it?
You should try to find a good answer to that question. If you just want to learn to code it, then you have an interesting algorithmic problem. If you want people to abel to practically use it, then the hard part will be finding a good way for them to interact with your program.

Note that for many PLLs you don't have to ask the user for their color scheme ahead of time in order to tell what the PLL is. You might want to take it as a challenge to be able to tell as often as possible even if they don't tell you. ;-)


----------



## Zombiedude347 (Oct 4, 2015)

Lucas Garron said:


> What is your goal?
> Is this meant to help people learn 2-sided PLL recognition, or just to learn how to code it?
> You should try to find a good answer to that question. If you just want to learn to code it, then you have an interesting algorithmic problem. If you want people to abel to practically use it, then the hard part will be finding a good way for them to interact with your program.
> 
> Note that for many PLLs you don't have to ask the user for their color scheme ahead of time in order to tell what the PLL is. You might want to take it as a challenge to be able to tell as often as possible even if they don't tell you. ;-)



Yes It is meant to help for PLL recognition. I like your idea of only asking for color scheme if needed, however, it would take a lot longer for me to program. The first version will be based off of text-input. I probably will make a GUI-based program later (as that is more user friendly.)


----------



## Zombiedude347 (Oct 4, 2015)

I also forgot to mention that the reason I ask for the color scheme is because I plan on making this compatible with cubes that have multiple sides of the same color In these cases, the program will list all possible PLLs. However, in these cases, using the wrong one could leave you with a parity error.


----------

